# ?there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=~kde-base/kdepim-3.5.3"?

## jaxino

Ciao a tutti, ho provato ad aggiornare emerge.... ora nn mi funziona + KDE!! allora... penso! Perchè non ricompilare tutto il sistema? Tanto ho installato tutto da poco e non ho mai fatto un emerge world..

Allorchè:

```

grey-samurai ~ # emerge --update --deep world

Calculating world dependencies -

emerge:  :cry:there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=~kde-base/kdepim-3.5.3".

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.3" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for kde-base/kde

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

E ora?? che faccio??   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by jaxino on Tue Jun 13, 2006 12:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## funkoolow

posta un emerge -puDv world e vedrai che c'è qualche pacchetto che blocca l'aggiornamento.

----------

## Lestaat

 *jaxino wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, ho provato ad aggiornare emerge.... ora nn mi funziona + KDE!! allora... penso! Perchè non ricompilare tutto il sistema? Tanto ho installato tutto da poco e non ho mai fatto un emerge world..
> 
> Allorchè:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Capita quando la versione necessaria è mascherata.

Mi spiego

Quando tenta di risolvere le dipendenze di kdeaddons va a cercare kdepim alla stessa versione ma probabilmente quel pacchetto ancora non è a quella versione e tu da quell'errore.

E' un bachetto di portage.

Niente di grave comunque, kdepim c'è, anche se non a quella esatta versione.

dai

```
echo "kde-base/kdepim ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

e dovresti risolvere.

----------

## jaxino

Premesso che uso i pacchetti unstable (~x86)

Però emerge mi restituisce sempre il solito output.... non capisco che cosa sia sta storia...

----------

## codadilupo

come minimo:

# emerge --sync && emerge -uDpvtN world

se non dovesse funzionare... considera che se hai smascherato qualche paccetto potresti dover riconsiderare quali altre dipendenze sono necessarie

Coda

----------

## jaxino

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

>  *jaxino wrote:*   Ciao a tutti, ho provato ad aggiornare emerge.... ora nn mi funziona + KDE!! allora... penso! Perchè non ricompilare tutto il sistema? Tanto ho installato tutto da poco e non ho mai fatto un emerge world..
> 
> Allorchè:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ho provato il comando che mi hai detto.. ma nulla sempre solito errore... davvero non sò dove sbattere la testa.. e si che kdepim c'è...

----------

## jaxino

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> come minimo:
> 
> # emerge --sync && emerge -uDpvtN world
> 
> se non dovesse funzionare... considera che se hai smascherato qualche paccetto potresti dover riconsiderare quali altre dipendenze sono necessarie
> ...

 

Idem sempre solito output...

----------

## lavish

 *jaxino wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, ho provato ad aggiornare emerge

 

non ho capito... cosa intendi?

----------

## codadilupo

ripeto:

```
there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=~kde-base/kdepim-3.5.3
```

indica che nel portage tree manca proprio la versione di kdepim richiesta da kdeaddons

fai un sync, come minimo

Coda

----------

## Lestaat

posta

```
emerge -s kdepim
```

----------

## jaxino

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *jaxino wrote:*   Ciao a tutti, ho provato ad aggiornare emerge 
> 
> non ho capito... cosa intendi?

 

Vuol dire che ho dato un "emerge portage"

Il sync l'ho fatto almeno 4 volte oggi  :Sad:  l'errore permane.. porca miseriaccia..   :Shocked: 

EDIT: A naso sembra che KDE si sia incavolato di brutto perchè ho installato la nuova versione di portage... correggetemi se sbaglio..Last edited by jaxino on Tue Jun 13, 2006 9:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codadilupo

cambia mirror, quando fai il sync, mettiti un ebuild nell'overlay con le dipendenze giuste, aspetta che sia corretto il portage... ne ha di scelte  :Wink: 

P.S.:

```
# ls -lah /usr/portage/kde-base/kdepim/
```

Coda

----------

## jaxino

```
grey-samurai ~ # ls -lah /usr/portage/kde-base/kdepim/

total 88K

drwxr-xr-x    3 root root 4.0K Jun  5 13:05 .

drwxr-xr-x  325 root root 8.0K Jun 13 10:40 ..

-rw-r--r--    1 root root  28K Jun  5 13:05 ChangeLog

-rw-r--r--    1 root root  13K Jun  5 13:05 Manifest

drwxr-xr-x    2 root root 4.0K Jun  2 22:36 files

-rw-r--r--    1 root root  739 Jul  6  2005 kdepim-3.3.2-r1.ebuild

-rw-r--r--    1 root root  673 Jul  2  2005 kdepim-3.3.2.ebuild

-rw-r--r--    1 root root  871 Apr  4 01:06 kdepim-3.4.3.ebuild

-rw-r--r--    1 root root  969 Jun  3 12:36 kdepim-3.5.2-r2.ebuild

-rw-r--r--    1 root root 1.1K Jun  5 13:05 kdepim-3.5.2-r3.ebuild

-rw-r--r--    1 root root  972 Jun  5 13:05 kdepim-3.5.3.ebuil

-rw-r--r--    1 root root  156 Apr  5  2005 metadata.xml
```

Cavolo ma la EBUILD c'è  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  [ -rw-r--r--    1 root root  972 Jun  5 13:05 kdepim-3.5.3.ebuild]

----------

## codadilupo

 *jaxino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> grey-samurai ~ # ls -lah /usr/portage/kde-base/kdepim/
> 
> ...

 

ecco l'errore. Hai dato:

```
echo "kde-base/kdepim ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

e invece dovevi dare:

```
echo ">=kde-base/kdepim ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

P.S.: pero' se leggessi quello che ti dice emerge, l'avresti scoperto da solo,visto che sicuramente ti sta facendo notare che c'e' un "invalid atom" in package.keywords  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## jaxino

 *Quote:*   

> P.S.: pero' se leggessi quello che ti dice emerge, l'avresti scoperto da solo,visto che sicuramente ti sta facendo notare che c'e' un "invalid atom" in package.keywords

 

Già però "invalid atom" me lo dà solo se inserisco la linea che mi hai consigliato tu, eliminando l'altra ovviamente...

----------

## codadilupo

 *jaxino wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   P.S.: pero' se leggessi quello che ti dice emerge, l'avresti scoperto da solo,visto che sicuramente ti sta facendo notare che c'e' un "invalid atom" in package.keywords 
> 
> Già però "invalid atom" me lo dà solo se inserisco la linea che mi hai consigliato tu, eliminando l'altra ovviamente...

 

o che pirla, ho letto male io la riga! Convinto che fosse specificata la versione!

ok, allora il pacchetto è hard masked ? l'hai aggiunto a package.mask ?

Coda

----------

## jaxino

"=~kde-base/kdepim-3.5.3" ma stà tilde?? mah..

Nada il pacchetto non è hard masked e nemmeno masked...

----------

## Lestaat

prova

```
emerge -p =kde-base/kdepim-3.5.3
```

se non ci sono errori emergilo oneshot.

E' un problema che ho incontrato anche io ma era sufficiente smascherare la versione precedente e tutto filava liscio.

Cmq se intanto ci posti il tuo 

```
emerge -s kdepim
```

magari viene fuori qualcos'altro

----------

## jaxino

emerge -p =kde-base/kdepim-3.5.3

```
grey-samurai ~ # emerge -p =kde-base/kdepim-3.5.3

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/arts-3.5.3-r1 [3.5.2]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.3-r1 [3.5.2-r6] USE="-fam%"

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.3 [3.5.2-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.2-r3  USE="ncurses qt -caps -gtk"

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdepim-3.5.3 [3.5.2-r2]
```

emerge -s kdepim

```
grey-samurai ~ # emerge -s kdepim

Searching...

[ Results for search key : kdepim ]

[ Applications found : 6 ]

*  kde-base/kdepim

      Latest version available: 3.5.3

      Latest version installed: 3.5.2-r2

      Size of files: 12,609 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kde.org/

      Description:   KDE PIM (Personal Information Management) apps: korganizer, kmail, knode...

      License:       GPL-2

*  kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves

      Latest version available: 3.5.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 12,609 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kde.org/

      Description:   kioslaves from kdepim package

      License:       GPL-2

*  kde-base/kdepim-kresources

      Latest version available: 3.5.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 12,609 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kde.org/

      Description:   KDE PIM groupware plugin collection

      License:       GPL-2

*  kde-base/kdepim-meta

      Latest version available: 3.5.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kde.org/

      Description:   kdepim - merge this to pull in all kdepim-derived packages

      License:       GPL-2

*  kde-base/kdepim-wizards

      Latest version available: 3.5.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 12,609 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kde.org/

      Description:   KDEPIM wizards

      License:       GPL-2

*  kde-base/libkdepim

      Latest version available: 3.5.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 12,609 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kde.org/

      Description:   common library for KDE PIM apps

      License:       GPL-2

```

----------

## Lestaat

Prova ad emergerlo così

```
emerge --oneshot =kde-base/kdepim-3.5.3
```

e poi riprova il world.

----------

## randomaze

Si potrebbe cambiare il subject da "DISPERAZIONE: Emerge" a qualcosa di più significativo?

----------

## jaxino

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Si potrebbe cambiare il subject da "DISPERAZIONE: Emerge" a qualcosa di più significativo?

 

Hai ragione provvedo..

----------

## Onip

 *jaxino wrote:*   

> emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=~kde-base/kdepim-3.5.3".

 

A me sta tilde suona proprio strana. E' normale che ci sia?

 *kdeaddons-3.5.3.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> DEPEND="~kde-base/kdepim-${PV}
> 
>         ~kde-base/kdemultimedia-${PV}
> ...

 

Byez

----------

## codadilupo

stavo giusto notandolo ora: non ho mai visto quella tilde... e immagino che al momento l'unica soluzione sia davvero mettere in overlay un ebuild modificato di kdeaddons.

Coda

----------

## jaxino

BOH raga mi butto in PO....

----------

## Onip

Secondo me ci dev'essere qualcosa che non va nell'ebuild (o nel nuovo portage, la tilde c'è anche in altre versioni dell'ebuild: 3.5.2 e 3.4.3 quelle che ho guardato io).

Infatti

```
Hal9000 ~ # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge kdeaddons -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=~kde-base/kdepim-3.5.3".

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.3" [ebuild])

Hal9000 ~ # eix -e kdeaddons

* kde-base/kdeaddons

     Available versions:  3.3.2 3.4.3 3.5.2-r1 ~3.5.3

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE addon modules: Plugins for Konqueror, Noatun,...

Found 1 matches

```

EDIT: Trovato. C'è un errore nell'ebuild, nel bug è scritto come risolverlo.

@jaximo, per modificare gli ebuild segui questa guida

EDIT2: Oppure aspetta un po', domani o giù di lì, e rifai il sync.

Byez

----------

## Lestaat

Ehm....scusate se insisto ma con emerge --oneshot si risolve, credo sia altrettanto workaround che fare un altro ebuild no?

----------

## jaxino

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Ehm....scusate se insisto ma con emerge --oneshot si risolve, credo sia altrettanto workaround che fare un altro ebuild no?

 

Mi dà un errore di compilazione... dice che le QT sono state compilate senza il supporto per i thread...!!!

----------

## jaxino

Diciamo che ho aggirato il problema....

Stò compilando il tutto come x86 (stabile) invece che ~x86

Ho dovuto solo smascherare 1 pacchetto, ora stà compilando...

Appena ho finito vi faccio sapere..

----------

## jaxino

Ok! Ho risolto il tutto ed ora il sistema va tranquillo con portage 2.1.

Ho risolto ricompilando l'intero sistema con la flag x86 (senza tilde) ovvero, con la distro stable.

Proprio soluzione non è... ma... aspettando che correggano il bug posso usare lo stesso gentoo.

Grz a tutti!   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## Scen

Very good!  :Cool: 

Aggiungi [RISOLTO] o [OK] al titolo della discussione.

----------

